# I'd be proud to call him my Son!



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

*Florida teen died protecting his 5-year-old sister during a burglary, police say *


https://news.yahoo.com/florida-teen-died-protecting-5-202128614.html


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

If there is a follow-up, it will 'reveal' that the intruder is emotionally and intellectually challenged and was actually searching for a public restroom


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And that he really was a good boy.


----------

